# How to remove the CA&D threads from your New Posts results



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2013)

I don't find it amusing anymore...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Nov 2013)

Was it ever amusing?

Anyhoo. Click your name by *inbox* and *alerts* on the top right of this page, and then select *ignore new posts.* Tick the dross you no longer want top read and then press save at the very bottom of that page

Job done


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2013)

Time to talke some gardening leave....


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2013)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Grown up intelligent debate


On mumsnet?


----------



## rbreid (2 Nov 2013)

Very useful post to ward off insanity. CAD and some others ticked........ now back to the Tea thread


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2013)

Some people clearly think this is more than just a game.


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2013)

The key question has been answered (and the feature can be used for any of the forums, so should allow everyone to tailor New Posts to their personal preference).


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2013)

2745206 said:


> Can you do it for a specific thread but not the board that thread is in?



No.


----------

